# Disque dure externe



## David65 (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous , je suis novice dans le monde Mac alors merci d'avance pour votre aide à tous 

Problème 1: J'ai deux disques externe Lacie de 120 gb .Lorsque j'essaye de transférer des dossier dans mes disques externes , un message apparait  "Le dossier ne peut etre transféré car LaCie ne peut pas etre modifier " comment faire pour pouvoir modifier un disque dure externe?:mouais: 

Problème 2 . Jessaye de lire des fichier .avi mais quicktime player pro me dit qu'il lui manque des extention pour lire les fichier .avi . Ou puis je trouver ces extentions?:mouais: 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## MarcMame (21 Mars 2006)

David65 a dit:
			
		

> Problème 1: J'ai deux disques externe Lacie de 120 gb .Lorsque j'essaye de transférer des dossier dans mes disques externes , un message apparait  "Le dossier ne peut etre transféré car LaCie ne peut pas etre modifier " comment faire pour pouvoir modifier un disque dure externe?


Sans doute tes disques ne sont pas formatés correctement pour Mac OS X : HFS+



> Problème 2 . Jessaye de lire des fichier .avi mais quicktime player pro me dit qu'il lui manque des extention pour lire les fichier .avi . Ou puis je trouver ces extentions?


Utilise VLC plutot.


----------



## Castor Troy (21 Mars 2006)

justement, je dois acheter ce week-end un Disque dur Lacie 300G ou 600G (j'ai pas encore choisi) et je sais pas si je doti le formaté avant ou pas pour que ca marche nickel sur mac...

vou savez si il y as un procedure specifique?

merci d'avance!


----------



## plovemax (21 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute tes disques ne sont pas formatés correctement pour Mac OS X : HFS+
> 
> ....


Pour formater un disque il faut utiliser l'utiliatire disque situé dans le dossier utilitaires dans le dossier application. On sélectionne le disque et on clique sur l'onglet effacer. On choisi ensuite le format (pour une utilisation uniquement sur mac Mac Os étendu journalisé ou non convient très bien.) Et c'est tout. On peut aussi partitionner le disque avec le même utilitaire, tenter de le réparer en cas de problème ...etc


----------



## cameleone (22 Mars 2006)

Castor Troy a dit:
			
		

> justement, je dois acheter ce week-end un Disque dur Lacie 300G ou 600G (j'ai pas encore choisi) et je sais pas si je doti le formaté avant ou pas pour que ca marche nickel sur mac...
> 
> vou savez si il y as un procedure specifique?
> 
> merci d'avance!



Les disques durs externes LaCie sont préformatés en HFS+ (format Mac Os étendu), donc si tu comptes l'utiliser sur Mac et rien que sur Mac (pas d'échange Mac<>Pc), ne touche à rien, le disque est pleinement fonctionnel et optimisé pour ton Mac.


----------



## cinemane (22 Mars 2006)

et si on veut faire des échanges mac pc que faut-il faire? 
en fait je travaille sur mon powerbook, et je fais mes sauvegardes sur mon DD externe, mais si un jour j'ai un problème et que je dois travailler sur le pc de mon père que dois-je faire pour que ça fonctionne?


----------



## MarcMame (22 Mars 2006)

cinemane a dit:
			
		

> si un jour j'ai un problème et que je dois travailler sur le pc de mon père que dois-je faire pour que ça fonctionne?


Acheter puis Installer MacDrive sur le PC de ton père.
Certains DD externe sont mêmes vendus avec (Ice et Alu).


----------



## Castor Troy (22 Mars 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Les disques durs externes LaCie sont préformatés en HFS+ (format Mac Os étendu), donc si tu comptes l'utiliser sur Mac et rien que sur Mac (pas d'échange Mac<>Pc), ne touche à rien, le disque est pleinement fonctionnel et optimisé pour ton Mac.


 
merci beaucoup! 

j'ai d'autre question de connectique et de rapidité , mais j'ai créé un sujet specifique dans les switch:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133792


----------



## plovemax (22 Mars 2006)

cinemane a dit:
			
		

> et si on veut faire des échanges mac pc que faut-il faire?
> en fait je travaille sur mon powerbook, et je fais mes sauvegardes sur mon DD externe, mais si un jour j'ai un problème et que je dois travailler sur le pc de mon père que dois-je faire pour que ça fonctionne?



Tu peux utiliser macdrive ou alors si c'est un DD uniquement de données, tu peux formater le DD en Fat 32 (DOS) qui peut être lu et inscrit par les deux OS (Mac et XP). Cependant attention le fat 32 ne gère pas les autorisations. De plus d'après ce que j'ai lu ce n'est pas un format très stable surtout pour les grosses partitions (perte de données..!!!???)


----------



## grig (23 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute tes disques ne sont pas formatés correctement pour Mac OS X : HFS+
> tes disques sont en  NTFS, il faut les reformater en FAT32 si tu veux aussi les passer sur un PC,
> sinon en HFS+ pour un usage uniquement mac
> 
> Si tu veux conserver des données qui sont déjà dessus, tu peux sans les effacer, en changer le format de NTFS en FAT32, il te faut un PC pour faire ça, mais l'ennui, c'est que windows refuse de formater en fat32 des disques de plus de 32 Go, alors il faut utiliser Partition magic (sur PC). Bon j'arrête, on est sur un forum mac


----------



## momofrance (24 Mars 2006)

bonjour, pour moi, j'ai aussi des petites question sur disque dur externe.

comme mon ibook G3  est mort a cause de la carte mere (c'est peut etre le point qui lie le disque dur interne et la carte mere a un problem), et ce n'est pas possible de la reparer -trop cher, je vais essayer de demarrer et travailler a partir un disque dur externe qui doit etre pre-installer l'OS X. si j'achete un disque dur externe (prefere via firewire), comment je le formater et faire la partition? 

merci d'avance


----------



## cameleone (24 Mars 2006)

momofrance a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, pour moi, j'ai aussi des petites question sur disque dur externe.
> 
> comme mon ibook G3  est mort a cause de la carte mere (c'est peut etre le point qui lie le disque dur interne et la carte mere a un problem), et ce n'est pas possible de la reparer -trop cher, je vais essayer de demarrer et travailler a partir un disque dur externe qui doit etre pre-installer l'OS X. si j'achete un disque dur externe (prefere via firewire), comment je le formater et faire la partition?
> 
> merci d'avance



Si c'est bien la carte mère de ton iBook qui est morte, il ne faut pas espérer pouvoir le faire redémarrer, disque dur externe ou pas... en revanche, si c'est le disque interne qui est en cause, et uniquement lui, alors tu pourras en effet recourir à un disque externe pour utiliser ton iBook. Pour le formater, il faudra je pense recourir à un autre Mac que le tien.


----------



## Sly73 (24 Mars 2006)

Pour QuickTime, télécharges le codec Divx disponible sur www.telecharger.com .


----------



## MarcMame (24 Mars 2006)

momofrance a dit:
			
		

> comme mon ibook G3  est mort a cause de la carte mere (c'est peut etre le point qui lie le disque dur interne et la carte mere a un problem), et ce n'est pas possible de la reparer -trop cher,


Si tu veux de l'aide, il va falloir donner beaucoup plus de précisions sur les symptomes.
Que ce passe-t-il lorsque tu tentes un démarrage du Mac ? bong ? pas bong ? Affichage ? rotation disque ? etc....

Des précisions aussi sur le modèle de mac et l'OS installé.


----------



## momofrance (24 Mars 2006)

voir suivant:


----------



## momofrance (24 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux de l'aide, il va falloir donner beaucoup plus de précisions sur les symptomes.
> Que ce passe-t-il lorsque tu tentes un démarrage du Mac ? bong ? pas bong ? Affichage ? rotation disque ? etc....
> 
> Des précisions aussi sur le modèle de mac et l'OS installé.



dabord, mon ibook G3, 800, 256Mo, 30go. OS X.3

en fait, c'etait commencé par le plantage de l'ordinateur quand j'etais en train de regarder un vidéo d'un disque dur externe, branché via USB(2 ports usb), et le meme temps, telecharger via amule. je ne peux rien faire, donc je devais etteindre forcement puis redemarrer. 

couchmar commence: l'ordinateur s'allume, mais que le rond tourne, j'ai le Pong, mais il n'avance pas que apares environ 30 mins, j'ai vue s'affiche la session, et je tape mot de passe, chaque etape est super long! mais il refuse d'entrer dans session.

1e essai: brancher avec un autre mac, (mon ibook demarre en enfonçant T), mon ibook ne monte pas sur le bureau du mac. 
2e essai: ouvrir "utilitaire de disque", mon disque est affiché a gauche, mais GRIS. apuyer sur le bouton verification et reparation, il s'affiche a la fin: eche de la fermeture, le disque a besoin de reparation. essayer de le formater, n'est pas reussi non plus, le meme resultat. 
3e essai: inserer un dvd d'installation Tiger dans le ibook, meme resultat comme 2e essai.
4e essai: dans DOS, taper fsck - f, error I/O. on ne reussi pas a le reparer.
--- il semble que le probleme est le disque dur. 


En fin : j'ai acheté un nouveau disque dur 7200tr/min, partition en 2, ( pre-installé Tiger par vendeur dans 1e volume. testé, marche parfaitement) . aussi 1 memoire vive 512, pc133 convient a mon ibook g3.

puis, je demande qqn de les remplacer, mais malheuresement, apres le remontage, rien de positif.
aujourd'hui, apuyer sur bouton de demarrage, c'est ecran noir, puis j'entends le Pong, dixaine de seconds apres, c'est l'ecran bleu clair, dixaine de seconds apres, un icon fichier avec un point d'interrogation au milieu, cligne. 

on me dit c'est peut etre un problem de carte mere. donc,  je suis obligee d'aller au point de reparation pour demande un confirmation. malheureusement, le technicien me donne la meme reponse: c'est la carte mere! 

mon ibook est + de 3ans, il n'est plus sous garantie, j'ai meme telephoné au centre d'apple, mais rien peut m'aider.
sauf qu'une possibilite : c'est peut etre le point qui lie le disque dur et la carte mere ne marche plus, donc, une solution pas garanti, c'est que demarrer et travailler d'un disque dur externe. ca peut etre moin vite que disque dur interne, mais peut etre marche. 
comme j'ai pas de buget pour l'instant, et dois avoir mon diplome dans 2 mois, toutes les possiblilités je vais essayer pour sauver mon pauvre ibook...
 
P.S. le disque dur original, je l'ai installé dans un boite d'un disque dur externe, branché via usb avec un mac, c'est le meme presentation comme il etait dans ibook: gris, ne monte pas.

voila, l'histoire de mon ibook est la, qqn peut me donner des propositions?  j'ai aucune idee maintenant.
ou peut etre ce n'est que les pieces n'etaient pas bien montés? mais pourquoi on m'a dit elle est morte?  
aidez-moi!


----------



## MarcMame (24 Mars 2006)

momofrance a dit:
			
		

> En fin : j'ai acheté un nouveau disque dur 7200tr/min, partition en 2, ( *pre-installé Tiger par vendeur* dans 1e volume. testé, marche parfaitement) . aussi 1 memoire vive 512, pc133 convient a mon ibook g3.
> 
> puis, je demande qqn de les remplacer, mais malheuresement, apres le remontage, rien de positif.
> aujourd'hui, apuyer sur bouton de demarrage, c'est ecran noir, puis j'entends le Pong, dixaine de seconds apres, c'est l'ecran bleu clair, dixaine de seconds apres, *un icon fichier avec un point d'interrogation au milieu*, cligne.
> ...


Une question avant toute chose : Est ce que c'est le même technicien / même société qui t'a vendu le disque dur , qui t'a dit ensuite que ta carte mère était morte ?
Dans l'affirmative, tu es sans doute victime d'une arnaque tout simplement.

La bonne nouvelle : ton iBook fonctionne "à priori" parfaitement et effectivement, ton disque dur était sans doute HS.

L'icone d'un fichier avec un point d'interrogation signifie juste que la machine ne trouve pas un OS qui lui convienne. *En aucun cas cette icone voudrait dire que la machine est en panne*.

Il est très simple de vérifier que ton iBook fonctionne correctement : démarre sur ton CD d'installation d'origine (en maintenant la touche C ou la touche ALT, au choix)

Une fois que ça marche (je n'en doute pas une seconde), efface completement le disque dur et effectue une installation du système.


Pour la petite histoire, jamais le technicien n'aurait du de donner un disque dur avec Tiger préinstallé et ce pour 2 raisons : 
1/ Tiger est payant, ce n'est pas un logiciel gratuit, tu es venu avec Panther, tu n'as aucune raison de repartir avec Tiger sans l'acheter, ce qu'il a fait est strictement interdit.
2/ Pour que l'installation de Tiger fonctionne, il aurait fallu proceder à l'installation sur ton iBook directement, ce qui ne semble pas avoir été le cas, ou alors tu ne m'as pas tout dit ????
Si l'installation du système est effectué sur une autre machine avant d'installer ton nouveau disque dur, il est tout à fait normal que cela ne fonctionne pas et il est certain que ton vendeur savait ce qu'il faisait (c'est à dire qu'il savait que cela n'allait pas fonctionner) pour que tu reviennent et qu'il t'annonce d'autres réparations.

Bref, si ce que je pense est éxact, le magasin où tu es allé est rempli d'escrocs, il faudrait sans doute donner une suite à cette sombre affaire.....


----------



## momofrance (25 Mars 2006)

bonjour, merci de tes conseils.

en fait, le disque dur etait acheté sur internet, une personne a paris. l'autre personne a l'ecole les a changes. 3eme personne dans un point de reparation dans notre ville le confirme que le problem de la carte mere. 
tiger preinstallé dans le nouveau disque dur etait pait a paris dans un autre mac, je le fait installer dans mon ibook apres.

j'ai achete au debut mon ordi avec cd d'installation forni: os 9 et os10,2; donc, je n'ai que le system 10,2 a la main. 
tout a l'heure, j'ai essayé de demarrer de mon Cd d'installation original. 
1e: en apuyant sur C: rien de different, comme y a pas de cd.
2e: en apuyant sur Alt: y a 2 fleshs:a gauche- flesh rond, droite- fleshe droit. mais aucun reponse sur n'importe quel.  (apuyer sur le fresh rond, mon souris devient un icone montre, tourne, mais enfin, rien change. )

je n'arrive pas a comprendre...
 
qqn peut l'expliquer? merci


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mars 2006)

Apparement, il ne reconnait pas le CD d'installation, cela veut dire plusieurs choses :

1/ Ton Mac fonctionne, la carte mère n'est donc pas en cause, du moins pas sa partie logique.
2/ Le CD est peut-être sale ? Ca vaudrait le coup de passer un coup de chiffon dessus.
3/ Le CD d'installation est-il vraiment celui d'origine de *cette* machine ?
4/ Le lecteur à peut-être lui aussi un problème ?

Est ce que tu entends le CD se mettre à tourner dans le lecteur ? entends tu des à-coups dans sa le lecteur qui laisserait entendre qu'il a des problèmes à le monter ?

Tu peux également tenter de faire l'essai précédent mais avec le CD d'installation de MacOS 9, histoire de voir si celui là permet de faire démarrer ta machine....
Si tu peux aussi te procurer un CD/DVD d'installation de Panther ou de Tiger (en version boite, du commerce, uniquement) cela permet de faire plus de vérifications sur l'impossibilité de démarrer.

Profites-en pour zapper la PRAM au démarrage (Pomme+ALT+R maintenus après le premier "bong" et jusqu'au 3ème "bong" suivant, puis relacher, ensuite maintenir la touche ALT comme d'habitude)


----------



## momofrance (27 Mars 2006)

merci ta reponse. 
en fait, mon cd est bien protege dans son sachet originel, propre. il etait livraison avec mon ibook ensemble. lecteur cd est aussi en parfait etat generalemnt. 
j'ai demande mon prof aujourd'hui, il me dit que quand la carte mere a problem, c'est normal que lecteur cd ne fonctionne pas. c'est pour ca, je pense le problem est un point sur la carte mere qui lie elle avec le disque dur interne. 

et pour l'os Tiger, tu as raison, ca peut etre ne marche pas sur mon ibook, et c'est pour quoi ibook s'affiche un point d'intterogation en demarrant, il ne trouve pas un os convienable. (et quand je branche ibook avec l'autre mac avec firewire, il n'y a plus l'icon firewire sur mon ecran)

j'aivais aussi essaye le Traget a l'envers, met le cd dans un autre mac branché avec mon ibook avec firewire, mais le cd n'est pas monté sur mon bureau. je ne sais plus comment faire. 

derniere chance, comme un disque dur externe avec system preinstallé fronctionne sur mon ibook avec un firewire, je decide de travailler sur un disque dur externe pour l'instant, sauf qu'il soit preinstallé Os.  et comme installer os sur un disque dur externe? et les autres logiciels?


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mars 2006)

momofrance a dit:
			
		

> j'ai demande mon prof aujourd'hui, il me dit que quand la carte mere a problem, c'est normal que lecteur cd ne fonctionne pas.


Le raisonnement est pris à l'envers ! Evidemment que quand la carte mère est morte le lecteur de CD ne fonctionne pas, mais parti de là, rien ne fonctionne quand la carte mère est raide !! :rateau: 
Mais l'inverse n'est pas du tout vrai. Ce n'est pas parce que le lecteur de CD (ou le CD lui même) ne fonctionne pas que la carte mère est morte !



> j'aivais aussi essaye le Traget a l'envers, met le cd dans un autre mac branché avec mon ibook avec firewire, mais le cd n'est pas monté sur mon bureau. je ne sais plus comment faire.


Trouve un CD d'installation qui fonctionne !!!!  Tu vois bien qu'il ne fonctionne pas ce CD. 

As tu essayé avec le CD de Mac OS 9 comme je te l'ai demandé ?


----------



## momofrance (29 Mars 2006)

bonjour, marcmame,
y a tjs rien possitif, j'ai essayé le cd restauration os 9, pas de icon cd sur ecran non plus, comme avant, j'ai endendu le lecteur cd tourner, mais rien n'a affiché que 2 fleches- rond et droit. 


pour l'instant, je suis bloquée et ne peux rien faire qu'attendre l'essai sur un disque dur externe.

tiger sur mon nv disque etait installé sur un pb g3.

je  meme me demande si c'etait pas bien remonté la machine,  apres le changement du disque dur. car l'ibook lit les cd avant, meme le disque dur interne est 
en panne, on peut demarrer d'un cd. mais aujourd'hui, l'ecteur cd ne marche pas avec mon cd d'installation os 9 et os x. 2. Et en plus, l'autre mac un connait 
plus mon ibook, pas d'icon firewire sur mon ecran quand les 2 sont liés. mais avant le remplacement, je peux trouver mon ibook dans un mac avec utilitaire de 
disque, sauf que le mien et gris, pas monté. 

si la carte mere est morte, elle doit deja morte avant le changement du disque dur, il doit avoir des meme problemes avant et apres le changement, sauf que 
le system et different, le memoire et ajouté.
je pense a enlever le nouveau memoire pour voir s'il aura une difference... on dit que des fois l'ibook refuse le nouveau memoire, je sais pas si t'avais entendu 
ca.

je vais emprunter un cd d'installation de l'os X.3 et un tiger pour essayer d'installer os sur un disque dur externe, si ca ne marchera pas non plus, je serai 
obligee de demander mon prof de faire une image de son system sur mon disque, car il dit que l'ibook peut demarrer pour l'instant de son disque dur externe 
avec os X.3.  
:hein:


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2006)

momofrance a dit:
			
		

> tiger sur mon nv disque etait installé sur un pb g3.


Ca ne risquait pas de fonctionner... Sympa ton réparateur et très compétent !



> je pense a enlever le nouveau memoire pour voir s'il aura une difference... on dit que des fois l'ibook refuse le nouveau memoire, je sais pas si t'avais entendu ca.


Ca ne changera rien. Le fait que ton Mac démarre et affiche l'absence de choix système prouve (pour l'instant) qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec ta ram installée. Il n'y a pas de relation entre le fait que tu ne puisses pas monter un CD d'installation et la RAM.




> je vais emprunter un cd d'installation de l'os X.3 et un tiger pour essayer d'installer os sur un disque dur externe


C'est ce que tu as de mieux à faire effectivement



> il dit que l'ibook peut demarrer pour l'instant de son disque dur externe
> avec os X.3.


Ce qui prouve bien que la carte mère n'est pas morte, contrairement à ce qu'on t'a dit.  

PS : Peux tu faire un petit effort pour écrire dans un français lisible par tout le monde sans faire des efforts sur-humain ?
Merci d'avance.


----------

